# *sirens flashing red lights* she canne take no more cap'n!!!!



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

THE UNTHINKABLE HAS HAPPENED!!     

It all started an hour ago.....

So there I was blissfully sitting at my compy checkin through TPU...and suddenly I heard a quiet little creeking sound and then a sudden THUD! I looked around and noticed nothing out of the ordanary...then I happen to look down at my PC...

The Freezer 64 had POPPED OFF the retention mechanism!! or so I thought...so I shut the PC down like greased lightening. All that can be said is thank god the freezer 64 wasnt very high up or it would of caused a total catastroph! On further opening my compy and removing the freezer 64 ready to fit it again, I noticed something...it hadn't popped off like I thought...one of the lil clip things on the black chassis had SOMEHOW broke CLEAN OFF!  

PIC!








So now I'm appealing to everyone out there who are maybe on water or other cooling means to donate your stock retention mechanism to the save Prowler foundation! That name again, the save Prowler foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just imagine emailing Asus tech support and telling them the plastic clip just broke... their gonna be like "yeah right 

*How To Contact The Save Prowler Foundation*

Sending an appropriately sized email, PM or post will generate an almost instantanious response and a smiley face


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 27, 2006)

An AM2 retention mechanism shouldn't be hard to come by, I thought you were looking for funds to buy a new Freezer 64 Pro for a minute . Using an s939 rig on a Gigabyte motherboard, I can't exactly give you anything . I can wish you good luck however .


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow, that sucks. You should send an email to Arctic Cooling.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

You should contact Danger Den and ask if you good do a review for TUP over one of their water cooling kits.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 27, 2006)

I just realized, shouldn't that freezer have landed on your VGA?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

It did  luckily it wasnt far below so major catastroph was avoided.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 27, 2006)

did you forget a spacer between your retention module and your mobo?  cuz that would make the cpu higher in comparison, causing more stress on the cooler retention thingy, thereby possibly stressing the retention square to the point of breaking.

if it's still really tight, try using a spacer

or maybe you got a bum square thingy


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2006)

Same cooler, same socket, VERY CLOSE board...  Wow, Ketxxx, Im glad you are ok, and more importantly your computer.  Also, Ket, mine is VERY tight, I mean the tightest Ive seen, so Im not surprised.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

nope didnt forget any spacers mustang, just supposed to clip right on.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Same cooler, same socket, VERY CLOSE board...  Wow, Ketxxx, Im glad you are ok, and more importantly your computer.  Also, Ket, mine is VERY tight, I mean the tightest Ive seen, so Im not surprised.




*group hug*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> *group hug*



*Embraces All AM2 and AF Users*


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

everybody linky me in your sigs, the save prowler foundation needs you


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> everybody linky me in your sigs, the save prowler foundation needs you



Can do, one sec.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> everybody linky me in your sigs, the save prowler foundation needs you



Done master of memory.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

*hug for caboose*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> *hug for caboose*



Anything specific you want it to say?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

nope whatever peeps think will get folks attention


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2006)

There we go, my sig looks a little squished but it is for good!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

legend


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 27, 2006)

when you get your next one, maybe see if you should put a spacer on then

i wish i had an extra bracket for you!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> legend



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

it means legend  its a prestigous social rank in the uk, wear it proudly


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, im a legend, should put that in my sig...


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm supporting you Ketxxx, you're compy needs saving .


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

we have another legend in the making, that is if zek adds a linky to his sig


----------



## strick94u (Oct 27, 2006)

there has to be a stronger bracket ?


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm always afraid my PSU or something else really heavy is going to fall like that, but I always tell myself it can't happen.... I guess it can.  I'm glad everything turned out alright for you.

I found a new AM2 retention mechanism on fleabay, but they're asking 22 USD shipped.  What a ripoff.


----------



## ktr (Oct 27, 2006)

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?hl=en&sa=N&resnum=0&q=AM2 retention bracket&tab=wf

see some for 3 bucks...


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

zek, your now officially a legend  and ill go rate your case a 10 now 

polaris, thanks for trying man.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2006)

Shipping is going to cost more than the clip...  LOL


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

ktr said:


> http://froogle.google.com/froogle?hl=en&sa=N&resnum=0&q=AM2 retention bracket&tab=wf
> 
> see some for 3 bucks...



unfortunately i tried froogle uk, nowhere has any  unless someone wants to buy one and ship it to me and i pay them via paypal


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Shipping is going to cost more than the clip...  LOL



its not funny.....at this particular point in time


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2006)

When we look back you will be like, WTF?  How the hell did this happen.  And we will all say, Ketxxx was being Ketxxx, the pimp, ignoring the grinding.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

true....i tend to only stop when i smell them funny pcb smells or frying sillicon


----------



## b1lk1 (Oct 27, 2006)

IF it was any company besides ASUS, I'd say email them and you'd be all set and get a new one for minimal dollars.  ASUS support is teh suk.  It is still worth a shot, maybe even just email ASUS sales and ask to buy one.  Probably get a quicker answer than trying their support.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

i know...only iffy thing about asus. in all fairness tho, whats the chances of getting a bum bracket?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2006)

Pretty low, but plastic molding errors, ehh...


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

dont say that im trying to patch her up as a temporary fix


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 27, 2006)

in the meantime, just tilt your case over and let gravity do the work  :shadedshu


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

thats whats going on right now, and the original hsf is sitting on top of the freezerto stop it from moving


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> thats whats going on right now, and the original hsf is sitting on top of the freezerto stop it from moving



nice.  what about getting some of that cold soldering sh1t, and soldering my cpu to my hsf, but idk if it'd do anything temp wise or if the cpu retention mechanism itself could hold something like the acf64


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

its not too heavy, 528g. so it probably could. the cpu socket itself however likely couldnt, we all know its a weak arsed socket.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

here she is, all patched up! how did i do it? LOTS of industrial strength cement glue and a heatlamp 

thing is...do i dare try it?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> its not too heavy, 528g. so it probably could. the cpu socket itself however likely couldnt, we all know its a weak arsed socket.



Try it! Try it!

And also...Im starting to get worried now about my Big Typhoon, your Freezer 64 Pro is only 528g, but my Big Typhoon at over 800g, what am I to do?!?

Damn, I really need to stop posting, "over-qualified" for being a Power User.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2006)

OMG, duct tape can fix it... you can even get UV reactive duct tape ketxxx


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> THE UNTHINKABLE HAS HAPPENED!!
> 
> It all started an hour ago.....
> 
> ...


asus i can tell you will look at you and tell you u can buy them on newegg or some other site. Their support is like a bunch of monkys in a  bag at least for motherboards, the video card side seems less haroing.

on the other hand email biostar,ecs,abit,epox needing a new clip they dont even charge and in the case of biostar and epox they sent it overnight fedex (also sent me a new backplate for my buddys open box tforce6100 s754 board)

weird how you pay so much and get such poor serice then pay alot less and get better........with biostar and ecs especly important note BE VERY POLITE when asking for help and they will get back to you asap and be VERY helpfull at that 

was just thinking, that could have been ur mounting prolem in the first place, if it was cracked slitely then it wouldnt get a good grip at stock tention 

and if this where for a 939/754 bracket i have extras, ecs sent me 4 in a row(accdently im sure) i got 1 extra left


----------



## Agility (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> here she is, all patched up! how did i do it? LOTS of industrial strength cement glue and a heatlamp
> 
> thing is...do i dare try it?



Try it with your the opening facing upwards. Well you should know... And oh please what lame prowler is that? I wont support it. Sucks!!!


----------



## Agility (Oct 27, 2006)

Where's my sig?


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> i know...only iffy thing about asus. in all fairness tho, whats the chances of getting a bum bracket?



the only iffy thing, to me thats an important thing SUPPORT, specly for what you pay for asus....
can you get some epoxy putty? to build a new clip, done this once on a mini 754 rig because u couldnt get low profile retention units easly at the time(mini cube system)

or use epoxy and glue the clip back on the bracket, that could work if you gaveit a night to fully harden 


my list of board makers i avoid due to support issues
asus: all you mentioned+they blame user error for bios and hardware issues, and they send back the same mobo u sent them just clean and shiny even if it still dosnt work properly.

msi: same deal just not quite as rude about it and rma dont send back the same board, just takes them weeks to send anything back.

gigabyte: SHITTY BIOS SUPPORT, bad flash files from the download site, hardware issues such as the nf2u400 board that was giving 2.6v to the cpu at default and thus had a bios temp of "ok" thenchecked with a dos diag util the temp at cli app was 68c.............
and gigabyte likes to charge you when its a fookup at their end


----------



## strick94u (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> here she is, all patched up! how did i do it? LOTS of industrial strength cement glue and a heatlamp
> 
> thing is...do i dare try it?



no guts no glory  
its easy to say when its someone else's pc


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 27, 2006)

lol, hey glue the HSF onto the cpu for good masure


----------



## GLD (Oct 27, 2006)

AshenSugar said:


> lol, hey glue the HSF onto the cpu for good masure


----------



## GLD (Oct 27, 2006)

AshenSugar said:


> the only iffy thing, to me thats an important thing SUPPORT, specly for what you pay for asus....
> can you get some epoxy putty? to build a new clip, done this once on a mini 754 rig because u couldnt get low profile retention units easly at the time(mini cube system)
> 
> or use epoxy and glue the clip back on the bracket, that could work if you gaveit a night to fully harden
> ...



Is all this info. from YOUR experience? Or from what you have read/heard from others?


----------



## GLD (Oct 27, 2006)

@ AshenSugar: I would have to say from MY experience with ASUS/RMA that your speak is from 2nd hand knowledge.


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 27, 2006)

GLD said:


> @ AshenSugar: I would have to say from MY experience with ASUS/RMA that your speak is from 2nd hand knowledge.



no i have delt with them  many many many times on rma's for myself and custmers.
it took a while befor i caught onto what they do so i started tracking rmaed boards as i uses asus in most my mid and high end rigs.

sent 4 diffrent boards back 4-6 times each for the same kinda issues, the system clock wouldnt hold time and the usb was buggy, nf2-nf3 and nf4 boards, asus each and every time cleaned the board up, made it look new, and sent it back, i know beacuse i marked the edge of the pcb with a black light marker(perm marker) and checked each time, i only got fixed boards when i finnly told them to just keep the board that i would be buying epox or abit to replace them.

asus rma on video cards is pretty painless, but with mobo's they tend to jerk you around and blame "user error"  how can it be usererror when the boards clock wont old time, loosing 20-.80min a day under linux,windows,and even DOS, till you deal with asus as much as i have, dont tell me how their support is.

oh and the RMA shiping each and every time came out of my or the custmers pockets, most of them switched to epox or chaintech boards(the 2 i had started using in the mid to high range)

i have had good exp with biostar,chaintech(b4 they sold out to the memory company), foxconn, epox,abit,aopen(fastest i have seen in the last 2 years), ECS, and soltek(i know im missing a couple, but its late and i cant think when im in pain, damned knee)

even ecs was better then asus,msi,and gigabyte for service, they dont/didnt take their own rma's at the time, but the rep/engineer CALLED ME and setup an exchange shiping, he shiped me a new replacement board and had me put the old one in the box and give it back to the fedex guy, i was shocked, but it was because he wanted to try and debug the boards problems himself, he ended up conntacting me and telling me that it turned out that one of those small cyramic caps had gone bad and was causing all the problems........
asus would never do that, EVER u would pay to ship it back, they would clean it, post it, send it back.


----------



## GLD (Oct 27, 2006)

AshenSugar said:


> no i have delt with them  many many many times on rma's for myself and custmers.
> it took a while befor i caught onto what they do so i started tracking rmaed boards as i uses asus in most my mid and high end rigs.
> 
> sent 4 diffrent boards back 4-6 times each for the same kinda issues, the system clock wouldnt hold time and the usb was buggy, nf2-nf3 and nf4 boards, asus each and every time cleaned the board up, made it look new, and sent it back, i know beacuse i marked the edge of the pcb with a black light marker(perm marker) and checked each time, i only got fixed boards when i finnly told them to just keep the board that i would be buying epox or abit to replace them.
> ...



ASUS
I got new board back, no marker needed. 
Time keeping problems? Sync time with either of the 2 default options?
USB? Proper drivers installed?


Must be how you talk to people I imagine.


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 27, 2006)

i am very polite with support. and usb perf/reliability issues are common on some models of asus board.

shouldnt have have to used a 3rd party app to keep an offline systems time from drifting, no other boards i have do this.

hell easy example
http://forums.techpowerup.com/archive/index.php/t-17237.html
google is a wonderfull thing 

http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1581

another case , i wont list a bunch because i think i have proven my point about time loss.

Google of usb problems with asus boards  perf AND stability of usb on some asus boards is very questionable, and even if its DEFENTELY a board problem ausus blames user error, then if you can get an rma on the board u get the same board back with the same problems(usb and clock)

this persisits over 4 os's , windows nt(2k/xp/2k3), linux/bsd,beos,dos, yes i tested beos just because i had a copy when i had some of the problem boards here, they all lost time under every os fully updated with the latest patches and drives for each os.

this is a problem some board makers have from time to time, but only asus has been so arrogant about it as to blame user error for all the problems across all os's.

msi well, same kidna issues as above but on less boards, mostly the issues msi have are bios based, they blame the user for them then months later put out a bios that fixes it quietly.

gigabyte, dont get me started on all the gb boards(mid-high end to very high end boards) that have had various problems.......


i shouldnt have to setup people with an app to have online time sync every 10 min for clocks to be correct on the system.


----------



## pt (Oct 27, 2006)

buy a thermalright retention module, i guess it still work with the freezer and they are cheap (2€)


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> *group hug*



Ket ... Loves ME!!!   ....  .... If you see one on Ebay in the states, you can buy it and have it sent to my addy... I'll ship across the pond to you USPS Global Express mail ...  cost shouldn't be to bad ... PM me ... be glad to help


----------



## technicks (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835999353&ATT=35-999-353&CMP=OTC-Froogle


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 27, 2006)

I thought he got the bracket but hasnt put the hsf back on it


----------



## Agility (Oct 27, 2006)

Dont you realise something? KETXX IS MISSING! no replies so far.... IS HE BURYING PROWLER!?


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 27, 2006)

Agility said:


> Dont you realise something? KETXX IS MISSING! no replies so far.... IS HE BURYING PROWLER!?



Lol he might be.
Also, I was just thinking about it.
Maybe his processor got mad b/c he was OCing her and threw the headsink off of the rentention clip.

Or is PROWLER BURYING KETXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## pt (Oct 27, 2006)

bruins004 said:


> Lol he might be.
> Also, I was just thinking about it.
> Maybe his processor got mad b/c he was OCing her and threw the headsink off of the rentention clip.
> 
> Or is PROWLER BURYING KETXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



i think he shot himself for ruining is prowler


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 27, 2006)

naa he just burnt his toung when he tryed to use it to check cpu temp, then got his toung caught in the fan as he tryed to cool it off


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/Arctic_Cooling_CPU_Coolers.html
Fourth one down.

  Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro CPU Cooler (Socket 754/939/940) (FG-000-AR) 
The low speed 92 mm fan reduces the noise level to a minimum.The patented fan holder is able to practically eliminate the typical buzzing sound of 80mm fans.The Heat Pipes with expanded diameter are able to transfer heat up to 250 Watt. The heat exchanger is built of 40 fins and consists of a surface area of over 5000 cm2 and allows for resistance free energy transfer to air.

- Heat Sink: 104 x 58 x 126.5 mm 
- Fan: 107 x 43.5 x 96 mm 
- Overall Dimensions: 107 x 96.5 x 126.5 mm 
- Rated Fan Speed: 2200 RPM 
- Power Consumption: 0.13 Amp. 
- Air Flow: 40 CFM / 55 m3/h 
- Weight: 530 g 
- Noise Level: 0.8 Sone 
- Thermal Resistance: 0.18°C/Watt 


Full Specification 

Price:  £13.99   (£16.44 Including VAT at 17.5%)  

I make that out as $9.63, $14.11 inc. VAT?


----------



## Canuto (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx is doing some chika or trying to...


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

HA! Shows what you all know! I'm well and truely alive  and Prowler...kinda is. I've spent all day adjusting, tweaking, removing, filing, re-enforcing... and so far all is well  I have however left Prowler on his side as I want to test for any "ping". Still looking for a new bracket  *hint hint*


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 27, 2006)

Zip Ties!!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

not on this occasion, zip ties wouldnt be secure enough 

ed- the adjusting i did not only reduced stress significantly, its also cooling my pc better


----------



## Canuto (Oct 27, 2006)

Tape?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

somehow....no lol.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 28, 2006)

Super glue??


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

i did use super glue  industrial strength + heatlamp = repair job better than new.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice i did link this to my sig so i 'm helpi'n however i can... 

Save the queen lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

cool  i may of patched stuff up but ideally i need a new assembly\mounting block, whichever folk pref to call it


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 28, 2006)

Ketxxx: your falling behind in posts per day every time i look


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

no im not im at 10.14


----------



## v-zero (Oct 28, 2006)

Would a 939 thingy fit an AM2 board?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

sadly no  the screw holes are in diff positions, on 939 its 2 screws in the center, on AM2 its 4 screws, one each corner of the bracket


----------



## v-zero (Oct 28, 2006)

Why did stupid AMD do that? grrr. (I use a Freezer 64 pro on one of my A64 rigs - it's a snug fit  )

I'll see what I can find doing soem digging.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 28, 2006)

expoxy a 939 one to ur board


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2006)

lol i doubt he wants to do that twine always works


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 28, 2006)

Zip Ties!!!!!!!!!!!

Epoxy

Spider Wire


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 28, 2006)

acctualy was just thinking, if he can get ahold of some spider wire he can mod the bracket a little and perm attach the HSF to it(wellperm till he cut the spider wire) 

effectivly doing what i had to do to my current hsf

my mge heatpipe used the 939/754 screw mount screws to secure it down fully you put the upper bracket on the heatsink then screwed it all togather, i moded the am2 heatsink so the screws could pass thru the proper spot and then out them thru bottem to top and put the nuts on them(extra ones i had from zalman and TT cooling kits) then after it was all screwed down to the bracket i screwed it to the mobo and bam works great just took some moding.

i still want a freezer64pro tho, but it can wait, this one works for now


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2006)

how does duct tape adn super glue sound?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

guys, i patched her up  im still looking for an am2 bracket tho


----------



## Canuto (Oct 28, 2006)

Glad the queen is alright


----------



## rhythmeister (Oct 28, 2006)

OUCH! There's another reason 4 uATX and lying yr mobo horizontal if yr using a heavy cooler.

My stock cooler does this to my board:





The red thing is a ruler, almost flat but not thanks to gravity. 

Great idea with the single clip and stupid backplate AMD :shadedshu


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

fortunately, thats not an issue for AM2\ATX folk 

ed- uknow i just noticed, in that first pic u can see the beasts lurking in the background  (for those puzzled by what i mean, im talking about the XP8000 )


----------



## rhythmeister (Oct 28, 2006)

What? Do ATX mobos not have a plate at the back of the cpu site?!


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

no, the AM2 back support bracket is just much thinner


----------



## strick94u (Oct 30, 2006)

saw that puppy on the self at frys electronics today 8 bucks it must be a problem child iif frys stocks it.do they have frys over there? it was in a genaric package so no company name


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 30, 2006)

nope no frys over here, probably the closest to a frys we have over here would be Comet or PC World.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 1, 2006)

too bad by the time I box it up and ship it there you could carve one out of wood


----------



## xylomn (Nov 1, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> nope no frys over here, probably the closest to a frys we have over here would be Comet or PC World.



yeah and they suck major bottom (especially pc world)


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 1, 2006)

strick94u said:


> too bad by the time I box it up and ship it there you could carve one out of wood



wood tends to warp tho


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ebay has a few Thermalright AM2 brackets, they have the same dementions as the stock AM2 bracket, so it should work for what you need.  There are a few buy it now auctions up that would get it to you for under $10 shipped.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Socket-AM2-HEAT...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320044444502


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

thats sweet, but im in the uk


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> thats sweet, but im in the uk



why you just don't buy a thermalright bracket, they're cheap


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

because nowhere in the uk sells them


----------



## v-zero (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/amdcooling/tr-am2-rm

Props to QuietPC, shotgun self-props for find...lool


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

that, is an awesome find  i even went there and somehow missed it i guess... v-zero, my hero!


----------



## v-zero (Nov 2, 2006)

Well now prowler can get back on his feet again  that's what really matters most (pats self on back and feels very self-important).


p.s. maybe I can get my hands on some of that mushkin RAM I know you've stock piled... nudge nudge, wink wink. j/k


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

lol no stockpiling  mushkin stuff just has a habit of finding its way into prowler  next up for him is a graphic upgrade tho, the 6800gt has served him proudly, does pretty good still even now, but the time is approaching just to replace it.


----------



## v-zero (Nov 2, 2006)

x1950pro 512mb


----------



## Agent_D (Nov 3, 2006)

i sent you a pm, i have an extra, i replaced it with the thermalright one for my ultra 90.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 3, 2006)

ygpm


----------



## Judas (Nov 3, 2006)

Tink ill get ones of those for my crosshair ...just in case it snaps off too


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 3, 2006)

good call. lesson learned for me the hard way,expect the unexpected with AC CPU coolers!


----------



## Judas (Nov 3, 2006)

cost 20 e to send  ...but if it snaps ..then it will be worth it


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 3, 2006)

20e?  brave man for biting the bullet like that 20e is probably almost enough to get an entirely different cooler with its own mounting mechanism


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 5, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> lol no stockpiling  mushkin stuff just has a habit of finding its way into prowler  next up for *him* is a graphic upgrade tho, the 6800gt has served *him* proudly, does pretty good still even now, but the time is approaching just to replace it.



...I thought prowler was a she .


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> ...I thought prowler was a she .



i tought about that too


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 5, 2006)

Good that my massive cooler comes with its own frame which screws down on the mobo.
Once again proves that AM2 sucks dick.


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2006)

Zubasa said:


> Good that my massive cooler comes with its own frame which screws down on the mobo.
> Once again proves that AM2 sucks dick.



AM2 RULES, it's just they mounting mechanism that sucks


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 5, 2006)

pt said:


> AM2 RULES, it's just they mounting mechanism that sucks


Mount mechanism sucks dick is still a failure in design.  
But I still be waiting for AM2+


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2006)

Zubasa said:


> Mount mechanism sucks dick is still a failure in design.
> But I still be waiting for AM2+



the mounting mechanism is the same as 939  , and 775 isn't that easier neither


----------



## Judas (Nov 5, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> 20e?  brave man for biting the bullet like that 20e is probably almost enough to get an entirely different cooler with its own mounting mechanism



Yeah  i know ...hope my teeth can handle the bitting     but on the other hand if the original breaks off then... ill have a replacement 

i loosened the bracket up a bit, so its not so tight now


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Zubasa said:


> Good that my massive cooler comes with its own frame which screws down on the mobo.
> Once again proves that AM2 sucks dick.



Or the cooler sucks dick.  I would go with that one, since there are plenty of other(better) coolers out there that let you keep the stock bracket.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 5, 2006)

Zubasa said:


> Good that my massive cooler comes with its own frame which screws down on the mobo.
> Once again proves that AM2 sucks dick.



The mounting mechanism is completely sufficient for what it was designed to do... :shadedshu


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> The mounting mechanism is completely sufficient for what it was designed to do... :shadedshu



true, but AMD could think in overclocker's


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 6, 2006)

pt said:


> true, but AMD could think in overclocker's



They did. Thats why ALL mobos now have mounting holes   

Get a real cooler damnit!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2006)

he kinda has a point there sry but no lies the high end stuff mounts just fine


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 9, 2006)

i found one on newegg its the same as the one on the bord only for 2.50$ here is the link 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835999353


----------



## Judas (Nov 9, 2006)

I have not had any problems yet...  i loosened the clip up a bit so it was not so tight ,seems fine ..or should i say my cooler has not fallen off yet


----------



## g12rxz (Nov 18, 2006)

Not sure if you still need a new retention bracket, but have you tried drilling small holes into the bracket _where_ the piece came off - and then into the part that came off, then scoring lightly the surface of both plastic parts and using a high strength epoxy to bond it together?


----------



## g12rxz (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey, look on spire's website (spire coolers) looks like they sell mounting brackets... sorry for the double post.


----------



## AshenSugar (Nov 27, 2006)

what really sucks is the plastic used in the brackets some companys give you with boards, my buddys msi and asus boards have brittle carbon fiber plastic crap, my board that was cheaper then eather of his comes with one made of far more durable plastic.

companys need to start using the side clips insted of just the end lugs, would make for a more secure clamp down


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 30, 2006)

Agreed. I had an MSI that cracked on an Artic Cooler. However, the artic cooler WAS the culprit... It's sprung loading must have been putting at least 10kg on the poor little bracket!


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 4, 2006)

pt said:


> the mounting mechanism is the same as 939  , and 775 isn't that easier neither



478 used a clip on retention bracket as well O_O... dont see problems with that.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 17, 2006)

What g12rx was talking about Ketxxx : http://www.spirecoolers.com/main/product_acc_detail.asp?ProdID=585


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:


> What g12rx was talking about Ketxxx : http://www.spirecoolers.com/main/product_acc_detail.asp?ProdID=585



the thermalright one is pretty good too


----------



## JC316 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hmm, this thread makes me nervous about putting my Arctic Freezer pro 64 on.........


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 17, 2006)

yeah make sure your retention bracket is nice and strong before you get an arctic freezer...


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 17, 2006)

crisis resolved. found a new bracket for £4.70 inc p&p. much better than the £11  bottom line is make sure you either adjust the freezer clip mechanism so it doesnt break the bracket, or whip up something like the thermalright bracket and your set.


----------



## Judas (Dec 17, 2006)

Mine has not fallen off yet...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 18, 2006)

WTG Ket, how long did it take for you to finally find one?

-the Eagle


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2006)

renegade air bubble in plastic molding + pressure + vibration = fan mount failure.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 23, 2006)

Prowler is back? YAY... to kick our asses


----------



## JC316 (Dec 24, 2006)

Damn this thread, now I am all paranoid. I got mine installed and the bracket seems to be holding fine, but I am still nervous. How long did it take for yours to break off?


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 24, 2006)

If you are that paranoid get one made out of diamond, that wont break in a million years!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Dec 24, 2006)

mines been on 24/7 without a hitch for about a year now no problems and its a quiet mofo


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 24, 2006)

JC316 said:


> Damn this thread, now I am all paranoid. I got mine installed and the bracket seems to be holding fine, but I am still nervous. How long did it take for yours to break off?



about 4 hours.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 24, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:


> WTG Ket, how long did it take for you to finally find one?
> 
> -the Eagle



crazy long time really for something so simple. irony of it all is i fixed the original bracket right up an it probably wont break in a million years now :\


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 24, 2006)

So now that Prowler is all better, is it okay to take the link to this thread out of my sig? .


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 24, 2006)

yea


----------



## JC316 (Dec 24, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> about 4 hours.


 Good, 17 hours and everything is still holding nicely.


----------



## Kippling (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey all - first post here,

I found this thread after searching for "AM2 retention bracket". The exact same thing happened to me, same bracket, same heat sink, same motherboard etc. 

Did the OP find a new bracket? If so where from? I need one too

I wonder if this is a common fault?

Edit: After re-reading the thread i've discovered where to get a new one. Thx anyway  =)


----------



## Judas (Mar 27, 2007)

Thermalright make them they dont cost too much,  i bought one just in case


----------



## pt (Mar 28, 2007)

Kippling said:


> Hey all - first post here,
> 
> I found this thread after searching for "AM2 retention bracket". The exact same thing happened to me, same bracket, same heat sink, same motherboard etc.
> 
> ...



ketxxx repaired his one


----------

